# AR5 "officially" released.



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/New...limited-edition-AR5-with-Garmin-Edge-500.aspx

I have the AR4, but I think I actually like this color scheme better.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

It's HM fiber vs. UHM fiber if that makes a difference to you. 105 vs. Ultegra. $500 less though.


----------



## phazelag (Sep 1, 2008)

It is a pretty cool deal and looks great. With all of these bikes every $500 gets you quite a bit more so its easy to justify letting your budget creep upwards. Nice Job Brand manager!


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been eyeing this at my LBS, and thinking of changing the components at a latter date.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Went ahead and pulled the trigger on this today; actually had my LBS go ahead and switch out 105 to ultegra 6600 with little to no cost difference. They gave me credit on my new components towards the 'older' stuff that they had some inventory on so I was happy. Will post some pics later on tonite once my camera batteries charge!


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are some pics...


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

having problem posting them as they are too big and not able to resize?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

phazelag said:


> It is a pretty cool deal and looks great. With all of these bikes every $500 gets you quite a bit more so its easy to justify letting your budget creep upwards. Nice Job Brand manager!


Thanks,

Dave Koesel
Felt Bicycles 
ROAD Brand Manager
davekoesel at feltbicycles dot com


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

If I said it once, I've said it a thousand times, the AR is simply the best looking road bike frame out there. Love it!


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i dunno, man, if felt isnt the best bike in the business, i dont know what is

bumped into a comrade in the park last week, just dropped major on an ar..pimping it out with custom components, new ace group, reynolds wheelset, etc...

i think once he found the frame, though he was willing to eat ramen noodles and live in a teepee for the rest of his life as long as he could ride. went down to washington he told me to pick it up. like sell the house the kids i aint never coming back kinda thing. he couldnt stop raving on it... brand loyalty and its not even built up yet. felt roks.

good job guys keep up the good work. and congrats Clyde


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Since everyone is posting their pics, my bike is getting photo envy....here is my ride pimped out with my triathlon race wheels. Only thing needing an upgrade is the motor, ha.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm liking the triathlon wheels; how does it handle in a crosswind? Maybe on the lookout for some of those wheels!!


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm a bigger guy for a biker (6ft, 205-210lbs, somewhat lean at 15% body fat), and it's noticeable some days when it's windy. Nothing that would make me fall over though. 

The disc is actually from wheelbuilder.com and I just got it this past Christmas, have yet to ride it, I'm only going to use that for race days, takes about 5-10 minutes to get it on off. 

Overall I love the Hed Jet C2's (60 front, 90back)....they just seem to "push" the bike along.


----------

